# Clamping tool or Oscilating tool for a DIY'r-you can only pick one which would it be?



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I would take the tool, you can make the horses. Also if you didn't have any tools the horses would be useless, unless you wanted to use them as a table.


----------



## whataboutj (Nov 16, 2009)

jiju1943 said:


> I would take the tool, you can make the horses. Also if you didn't have any tools the horses would be useless, unless you wanted to use them as a table.


Good point about having tools -- I should point out that I have a lot of tools (as to be expected) but nothing as portable & versatile as an oscillating tool - a good example is that I used a full size recip saw to cut two bolts that were coming out of the wall when I remodeled our powder room. On the other hand when I was dismantling the old wooden swing set we had in our back yard this past summer a clamping horse like the jaw horse would have been excellent since the standard saw horses and clamps I have were not really suited to hold 4x4 posts when cutting them down to smaller sizes

Thanks for the input


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

whataboutj said:


> Good point about having tools -- I should point out that I have a lot of tools (as to be expected) but nothing as portable & versatile as an oscillating tool - a good example is that I used a full size recip saw to cut two bolts that were coming out of the wall when I remodeled our powder room. On the other hand when I was dismantling the old wooden swing set we had in our back yard this past summer a clamping horse like the jaw horse would have been excellent since the standard saw horses and clamps I have were not really suited to hold 4x4 posts when cutting them down to smaller sizes
> 
> Thanks for the input


I see your point but I would still use the tool much much more. The horse clamp would have only limited use. JMHO


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

The multi-tool is my new "go to" tool. You can use it for many different things. The Ridgid 12 volt battery model has different heads you can purchase for different tasks (I haven't bought any extras yet, haven't seen the need). Lifetime warranty on tool and batteries. I have a corded Dremel that's well worth the $100.00 also. I've got enough saw horses and various clamps that the jawhorse doesn't even interest me.....


----------



## Mthrboard (Nov 28, 2007)

Chalk up one more vote for an oscillating multi-tool, specifically the Rockwell Sonicrafter. I bought myself the 75 piece kit last year for Christmas, and I've found about a hundred uses for it. Cutting drywall, check. Removing an errant nail from the subfloor, check. Grinding down a spot of mortar that spilled when I was tiling my bathroom, check. Sanding, check. I'd go with the corded Sonicrafter over a cordless model, I tried the Bosch cordless version for a few days before I bought the Rockwell, and although it worked just as well, the batteries died very quickly.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Another vote for the oscillating Tool.
I have never seen a Jawhorse on a jobsite
The pro's use mostly all different types of sawhorses
.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Tool----I picked up a nice one from Harbor Freight a couple of months ago for a window restoration job.

I figured it would be paid for at the end of the week---a novelty tool.I thought.--Wrong!!

That silly little tool comes out of the truck almost daily---amazing time saver for grout and squeeze up removal when tiling--handy for tricky wood removal---amazing at drywall and plaster cutting.

I love it when a tool is better than I had hoped---usually it is the other way around---Mike--


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

oh'mike said:


> Tool----I picked up a nice one from Harbor Freight a couple of months ago for a window restoration job.
> 
> I figured it would be paid for at the end of the week---a novelty tool.I thought.--Wrong!!
> 
> ...


 I also have the HF multi tool. I have a store locally and they often run it on sale for under $30. It comes with a scraper blade, sanding attachment, round wood blade and a straight wood blade. It also is packed with extra brushes.

I bought it for a quick, abusive job, thinking I would destroy it. The truth is, the tool stood up to the task and is still going strong, much to my surprise and delight.:thumbup:

At that price, I'd get both tools.:laughing:


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

HF Oscillating Tool Sale *$20* ends today.
.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

I picked up one Sunday for a gift with the $20 coupon. It's not to late to get one from HF as they have lowered the in-store and the catalog price to $25.

http://www.harborfreight.com/multifunction-power-tool-67256.html
.


----------



## hoz49 (Nov 6, 2010)

I bought the HF tool last year. As with the other posters it's now my favorite at the jump. The only thing I have against it is the angled saw blade attachment seems to wear out and break rather easily. Under cutting door frames, I'm on my third.


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

Another vote for an oscillating tool. I've got the fein, but as others have posted there are many more affordable options available today.

On the other hand, I think I have 16 or so sawhorses and too many clamps to count, but that's part of the business.

The fein just comes in so handy when no other tool will work for the situation (or not nearly as well or as efficiently). :yes:


----------

